# leaving italy while waiting for my residency



## mariannem (May 3, 2010)

Last week I applied for residency in my town and they gave me a paper that said under the laws I applied for residecy blah blah blah, it says it should be concluded by August what I wondered if it would be ok to visit my parents in Stockholm in July will it be a problem at the dogana(I am eu citizen) and my husband will be staying here. Any help appreciated
mm


----------

